# Can I just show off my pied? I'm just smitten with him!



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

This is Ravi, it means sun in Hindu. His yellow is so bold in the sun, unbelievable!



















I just love this closeup!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, he is adorable. I love that close up too.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

He is beautiful  I, too, love the little "mug shot" LOL


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is beautiful  

He looks *exactly* like Maverick!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He's very handsome


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

He is lovely, such a cute face. I just want to scratch his head in that close-up shot!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I love this mutation. He is so beautiful. 
I too am smitten by that mug shot


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks guys, I'm just in love with my boy!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

what a gorgeous bird!! I love that little face


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg he is beautiful!!


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the yellow back.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that is the cutest pied I have seen in a long time!!!!! And everyone here knows how much I loved pieds!!!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Omg he is beautiful!!


OMG, I just love your Sophie. Is she a Lutino, lutino pied?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellena said:


> OMG, I just love your Sophie. Is she a Lutino, lutino pied?


She's a lutino pearl, possibly pied as well. If not visual pied, then split. I can't really tell, lol!


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow he's gorgeous! I love the close up!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*pied*

He IS a handsome dude!!!


----------

